# Help Identifying an RV



## kurier44 (Jan 16, 2016)

I require assistance in identifying an RV owned by my late father. The two enclosed photos of this RV were taken at Pikes Peak in 1981.


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry I don't know the name ,but it looks like a gmc and I can see something on the left side on the hood can't make it out,if you can make out the tag number maybe you can use that to look up the registration on it .Do you know what the year it was? That might help good luck in your search let us know how it goes


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

that looks like a midas! built by midas international. i think they were in business from 1973 to 1984. I read somewhere that they were the same company as midas muffler.


----------

